# Grand Theft Auto 5 on PC?



## so.nice (Nov 19, 2015)

So you guys showed me how to download movies through a torrent and one of you said I can get any game I want too.

Has anyone downloaded something like GTA 5? Is it worth it? Any tips on which one I should download? 

http://thepiratebeach.eu/search/grand theft auto v/0/99/400


----------



## chacha101010 (Nov 21, 2015)

quite a few of the gta 5 torrents on tpb have bitcoin mining programs mixed up in the files so be careful, tbh i dont think many if any of the gta 5 torrents are any good prob better of to buy it seeing as its such a great game.


----------



## Moe Flo (Jan 2, 2016)

Make sure your rig can handle it. Game runs good with the Nvidia 980Ti 6 Gb ,16 Gb ram and an old I-7 2600 @ 3.4 Ghz. Yet I still get lag when driving at times from 60 to 30 FPS.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd buy it. It's a great game.


----------



## gutterbox (Jan 13, 2016)

i still play. better storyline than the last one.


----------

